# PGS normal age 43



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi just wondering if anyone has had success with a PGS normal (age 43). I'm going for embryo transfer next week and although the doctor has said it has a 70% chance of success, I have had so many disappointments/ losses previously I'm finding it hard to believe it will work or get excited. Maybe its just the drugs thats making me feel so low.

It doesn't help that my doctor has missed a few things since we started back after covid. He missed that I needed to retake my ALICE/ EMMA test and was advising me to go straight to transfer until I questioned him. I subsequently needed two rounds of antibiotics and a further two tests to clear the problem. Then since I have been taking the FET drugs he prescribed steroids and forgot to put them on the list for the nurse. So the day I went in and she advised me to straight estrogen tablets I asked when I was to start the steroids and she said not yet. When I went back yesterday and she gave me my final list of drugs pre transfer, again the steroids weren't on the list and I asked again. Long story short she had to go ask the doctor and he put me on them from yesterday. No explanation, no apology, nothing. I think this is not helping at all, I want to feel we have given this the best chance and with his eye firmly off the ball Im not sure I feel like we have. 

Sorry for all the moaning and thanks to anyone taking the time to read this. 

Any success stories or words of encouragement much appreciated.

RD


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are not happy with your doc, and I have heard a few stories like yours. The most important is that you can control the situation. 70% success rate is very good numbers, and positive thinking is very helpful in treatments. x


----------

